# casino reef, is it still there?



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

The last time I fished the casino reef was before Ivan and I was wondering if anyone has fished it recently? Wasn't sure if it was covered up or not.We never really marked much on the bottom there but have caught plenty of fish off of it. i was thinking about kayaking out to it but I wanted to enter it into the gps to see exactly how far out it is and make sure its not covered up before I paddle all the way out there

I don't have the numbers anymore, so if someone has them i would greatly appreciate it:bowdown


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

:bump


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Haven't look for it lately but, 30 18.706 87 07.197 CASINO RUBBLE


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The Casino reef is all but covered up there are one or two pieces level with the sand. That was over two years ago when I last dove it. It is most likely completely gone by now with the bad storms since Ivan and the renourishment that's going onat the beach gettin washed back into the sea with every storm.:doh Here's the GPS for it

<TABLE dir=ltr border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=168><TBODY><TR><TD height=16 width="50%"><P align=left>30°18.727</TD><TD height=16 width="50%"><P align=left>87°07.334</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks!


----------

